# 42mm Zhanchi Keychain



## GnaCuber (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi there, does anyone know if there's a way to turn the 42mm Dayan Zhanchi into a keychain? The size of the 42mm Zhanchi is just the right size for a keychain, and it is also a nice-turning puzzle. Any ideas?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Dec 17, 2013)

Glue one corner piece together or fill the corner piece with epoxy. Drill a hole through it's external faces. Add a keychain. Assemble with torpedos.

It would be a very nice cube but I think it would be prone very to popping.


----------

